# Wer fährt noch zum "Tag der Eingangheit" nach Berlin?



## madbull (7. September 2003)

Es ist zwar noch ein wenig hin (2.-5.10.), aber ich möchte doch jetzt schon mal die Frage in die Runde stellen, um eventuelle Fahrgemeinschaften bzw. Gruppentickets (DB) früh- und rechtzeitig abzuklären. 
DAS Event wird sich ja wohl kein norddeutscher Singlespeeder entgehen lassen, oder?   

TAG DER EINGANGHEIT


----------



## madbull (10. September 2003)

Keiner sonst, der nach Berlin fährt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan (10. September 2003)

...Singlespeed, rd. 140 hm(sic!!), irgendwelche Bier/Wein-Plörre, Berlin, ESK, womöglich der Löschmeister, sein Praktikant und Phatty (mmpfff!) themselfs...  


Sorry...aber *das* war jetzt nicht Dein Ernst, oder??? 


...wie wäre es denn mit Harzer-/Deister-Singletrails?

Könnt mal wieder ein nettes Entspannungsprogramm gebrauchen.
Lupus macht schon mal mit...


----------



## phatlizard (10. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *...Singlespeed, irgendwelche Bier/Wein-Plörre, Berlin, ESK, womöglich der Löschmeister, sein Praktikant und Phatty themselfs...
> *



Ja nee Pan Du hast ja eh Hausverbot beim GBBC ... !


----------



## Pan (10. September 2003)

Selbstgewolltes!!

Und nu mach Deine Reha-Übungen...

...Bussy  und *PLONK* !!!


----------



## phatlizard (10. September 2003)

Ist ja auch nur zu Deinem eigenen Schutz!


----------



## eL (10. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *...Singlespeed, rd. 140 hm(sic!!), irgendwelche Bier/Wein-Plörre, Berlin, ESK, womöglich der Löschmeister, sein Praktikant und Phatty (mmpfff!) themselfs...
> 
> 
> ...



Man Pan die frage war eindeutig wer von euch ESKimos aus dem Polarforum hier nach BERLIN pilgern will und nicht was gerade DU davon hälst!!!!!!


Weitermachen!!   aber gaaaanz vorsichtig

achja fast vergessen


----------



## rob (11. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *...Harzer-/Deister-Singletrails?*


bedeutet 'singletrail' nicht wörtlich übersetzt, dass man alleine fährt?






> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Könnt mal wieder ein nettes Entspannungsprogramm gebrauchen.*


----------



## Pan (11. September 2003)

...wo ist Euer Humor geblieben??

Dort...



> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> absolutes highlight der gestrigen zwei-jahres-zusammenkunft:
> (...)also jockel rezitiert texte von 'beumont' und 'dirtweichei in ghettoüblichem slang - kaum einer konnte sich vor lachen mehr auf den beinen halten!
> 
> ...



...andere User der Lächerlichkeit preisgeben und hier die Mimosen spielen. Tsetsetse...


----------



## ZZZZZorro (11. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> [B...andere User der Lächerlichkeit preisgeben und hier die Mimosen spielen. Tsetsetse... [/B]



Mönsch Pan,

des dirtdingens hat sich ja wohl mit seinem Schmumpf selbst der Lächerlichkeit preisgegeben. Darüber lacht hier in Neubrandenburg sogar die lokale Dirt-/Trial- und was weiß ich nicht noch Szene. Aber nichts für ungut.

Zurück zum Thema:
In NB ringen noch zawei mit sich in Berlin anzutreten. Allerdings müssten dazu noch die Geländeräder modifiziert werden. 

Grüßle vom


----------



## madbull (11. September 2003)

@ Pan


> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *...Singlespeed, rd. 140 hm(sic!!), irgendwelche Bier/Wein-Plörre, Berlin, ESK, womöglich der Löschmeister, sein Praktikant und Phatty (mmpfff!) themselfs...  *


JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA...    

Ganz im Ernst: Berliner GBBC ist nur einmal (im Jahr?!) und auch mein erstes Mal, in Harz und Deister war ich alleine die letzten 2 oder 3 Monate 5 Mal... Was es nicht weniger genial macht, aber mal muss auch etwas Abwechslung sein...  ;-)  Und noch was: Falls das Wetter schei$$e ist, wäre der Harz höchstens noch der halbe Spaß, in Berlin verdoppelt er sich doch glatt in dem Fall...   


@ZZZZZorro: Bist du etwa einer der zwei, die mit sich ringen? Ich hoffe doch wohl nicht, denn du MUSST kommen! Die Pflichten eines Eisenschweins, du weißt schon...    Also schnell anmelden, bevor es zu spät ist...
Und zur Modifizierung der Geländeräder: Schaltzüge ausbauen - Innere Umwerfer- und Schaltwerk-Anschläge einstellen - 32-16 auflegen - FERTIG! Falls der Umwerfer nicht bis zum mittleren Blatt einzustellen ist: Ausbauen. Falls das Schaltwerk nicht so weit nach innen einzustellen ist: Musste eben ein kleineres Ritzel fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZZZZZorro (11. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von madbull _
> *@ZZZZZorro: Bist du etwa einer der zwei, die mit sich ringen? Ich hoffe doch wohl nicht, denn du MUSST kommen! Die Pflichten eines Eisenschweins, du weißt schon...    Also schnell anmelden, bevor es zu spät ist...*


NEIN?!!?  Wie hast du des erraten? Ich hatte diese Antwort befürchtet.   Na mal sehn muss des noch klären.  



> *Und zur Modifizierung der Geländeräder: Schaltzüge ausbauen - Innere Umwerfer- und Schaltwerk-Anschläge einstellen - 32-16 auflegen - FERTIG! Falls der Umwerfer nicht bis zum mittleren Blatt einzustellen ist: Ausbauen. Falls das Schaltwerk nicht so weit nach innen einzustellen ist: Musste eben ein kleineres Ritzel fahren...   *


Das is nu aba gemein, wenn des vom anderen "Mitsichringer" gelesen wird - und es wird gelesen - sind wir dabei.

Grüßle vom


----------



## phatlizard (11. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> *
> Das is nu aba gemein, wenn des vom anderen "Mitsichringer" gelesen wird - und es wird gelesen - sind wir dabei.
> *



So soll das ja auch sein ... !

phaty


----------



## mischiflix (11. September 2003)

gott verdamm mich nochmal, ihr habt recht!
der andere bin ich und das interesse ist groß und das raleight auch schon in planung...
Also, bitte vormerken!

grüße ausm norden!


----------



## rob (12. September 2003)

na denn noch ganz ganz schnell eintragen, die offizielle anmeldng wird nämlich in bälde gestoppt (dananch nurnoch einladung).


und zzzzzoro, erscheinen ist pflicht!


rob


----------



## darkdesigner (15. September 2003)

die hamwaja nu auch geklärt, oder Madbull???

Im übrigen ne echt eklige Aktion zum zweijährigen!  
Das war doch nur ein 0,3er oder? Weil die Zeit ist in diesem Falle durchaus verbesserungswürdig. Ich bin am üben, also jetzt keine Sprüche von wegen "erstmal selber exen..."   
Wir sehen uns, 17 Tage und dann ist großes SfdW,
dd


----------



## mischiflix (15. September 2003)

denn habsch mich ma da iengetragen und bin unter dem pseudonym "felix mischkewitz" zu finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (15. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zu gefährlich _
> *denn habsch mich ma da iengetragen und bin unter dem pseudonym "felix mischkewitz" zu finden *



Wenn Du mit der Frisur aus deinem Avatar antrittst, dann geb ich Dir 20 GBBC-Sonderpunkte!

phaty
Ich darf das!


----------



## madbull (15. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von darkdesigner _
> *Das war doch nur ein 0,3er oder? Weil die Zeit ist in diesem Falle durchaus verbesserungswürdig. Ich bin am üben, also jetzt keine Sprüche von wegen "erstmal selber exen..."  *


Hey, beachte aber bitte, dass du die Zeiten nur vergleichen kannst, wenn du auch aus der FLASCHE exst! Ausm Glas ist ja viiiiiiiiel einfacher und schneller, das ist ja klar...


----------



## ZZZZZorro (16. September 2003)

Moin moin!

Na ums rund zu machen informiere ich dann auch über meine erfolgreich vorgenommene Anmeldung.

Grüßle


----------



## mischiflix (16. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Wenn Du mit der Frisur aus deinem Avatar antrittst, dann geb ich Dir 20 GBBC-Sonderpunkte!
> ...



forder das nich heraus!


----------



## ZZZZZorro (16. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zu gefährlich _
> *forder das nich heraus!
> *



Mein lieber phaty,

ühm tut sowas wirklich. Ich sach nur Seiffen-Bergsprint mim Minibike. Die Entscheidung fiel mind. genauso spontan.  

Grüßle


----------



## phatlizard (16. September 2003)

Na dann los - von sowas leben wir!!!

phaty


----------



## mischiflix (18. September 2003)

och kinners.....auffallen um jeden preis...das is doch gar nich mein stiel..

PS: ich hoffe das ihr euch auch alle denn in dem beschriebenen hostel niederlasst, damit dies als ausgangsort für die party gesehn werden kann!
so long


----------



## Marcus (19. September 2003)

Das Hostel wird der Dreh- und Angelpunkt dieser Veranstaltung sein. 

Bitte meldet euch so schnell wie moeglich dort an, die Plaetze werden knapp!!!

Siehe auch das Thema im Singlespeed-Forum

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## ZZZZZorro (19. September 2003)

moin moin rikman,

die neubrandenburger pedalritter ham gestern erfolgreich ihr nachtlager für die tage angemeldet.

grüße & bis denne



@zu gefährlich
wieso nicht dein sti(e)l, müsste des nicht S.T.Y.L.E. heißen   ok ich bin weg, darfst mir auch wieder nen hund in die rotierenden messerspeichen werfen.


----------



## madbull (19. September 2003)

Melde gehorsamst: Soeben angemeldet und meinen Platz in der Partyzentrale für die drei Nächte gesichert! 
Ob die das billiger machen, wenn man die Betten nicht benutzt? Schlafen werden wir ja wohl sowieso kaum...  

Und was nun? Mit Stihl anreisen oder ohne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZZZZZorro (19. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von madbull _
> *Und was nun? Mit Stihl anreisen oder ohne?    *



Na dann mal viel Spaß mit diesem speziellen Hilfsmotor fürs Geländerad:






Da kannste nebenbei ja noch det Zieh an die Luzie (Förster)-Gewinnspiel mitmachen...


----------



## ZZZZZorro (19. September 2003)

... ick hab det wohl vergeigt, die Gute is irjendwie verstimmt.


----------



## madbull (19. September 2003)

Hmmm...


----------



## mischiflix (19. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> *moin moin rikman,
> @zu gefährlich
> wieso nicht dein sti(e)l, müsste des nicht S.T.Y.L.E. heißen
> ok ich bin weg, darfst mir auch wieder nen hund in die rotierenden messerspeichen werfen.   *




ok, für diesen gravierende rescht-tschreihbb pfäller solltest du mir wohl messer in die speichen werfen dürfen (oder lieber nich)



> _Original geschrieben von madbull _
> *Und was nun? Mit Stihl anreisen oder ohne? *



wenn ihr euch noch weiter lustich über mich macht, denn reist lieber so an:


----------

